# LBB Is Very Sick...Please Keep My Brother In Your Prayers...Love Jops



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My brother threw up a lot of blood last night. He's in the hospital. They are taking xrays, blood work, and a few other tests. We will know more in a few hours. My brother hasn't been eating either. I'm scared, so is Deb.

So I'm going to text him right now.

Text to LBB, from Jops: I love you brother. We are very worried about you. Deb has been crying, and said she would be lost without you.

Text from LBB: I love you, too, sissy. Tell Deb I will be fine. And what does she mean "lost without me"?? It's not like I was her "seeing" eye-dog.

Text from Jops: Bwaaaa hahahaha

Text from LBB: Hey, I still have a sense of humor ~ hahaha

Text from Jops: Yes you do, you always have. When you get better, we'll forget any of this was said.

Text from LBB: Nope, I'm saving it in my phone

Text from Jops: You're a creep!!

Text from LBB: So are you!!

Text from Jops: I miss you. Get home soon, you creep. I'll bake you a pie.

Text from LBB: Yup, I'll be home, and buggin' before you know it. What kind of pie?? I like apple pie.

Text from Jops: Cool, then I'll make cherry!! LOL


*Keep my brother in your prayers. I do love him with all my heart.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear! I will pray for LBB.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no! Prayers are being sent your way. Please keep us updated!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

No - OMG - not LBB! Deb, I am praying with all my heart for the little sweetie! I love you my dear!

Maggie and fluffs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh little LBB,he's in our prayers... He's such a little nutt,can't imagine SM w/o him...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What? LBB??? My precious LBB?? What is up with this boy who I love so much?  
please keep us updated the first second you know, Jops. Also give Deb tones of puppy kisses from me! It it almost midnight where I am. I will off to bed soon. I will be praying that it isn't serious and can be treated and he can come home very soon. I hope that I will read some update when I wake up tomorrow.
Love you guys (and love u so much, LBB...please give jops and Deb some good update and come home)
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no!! keeping LBB in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, get better quick LBB Your brothers,sisters and Deb miss you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that little LBB is having problems, Deb. I'll keep him in thought and prayer.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

prayers being said.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I will keep LBB in my thoughts


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh No, not LBB. Deb, he's in our prayers. I'm sure your guy will be just fine, especially knowing Cherry pie is waiting for him. Many hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Deb. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Oooh little LBB,he's in our prayers... He's such a little nutt,can't imagine SM w/o him...



I agree, he IS sm. Hoping for good news...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! :grouphug: Get better LB, your Mummy and siblings really love you, you are scaring us all. Please come back safely :tender:lots of love and prayers from us rayer: rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear that LBB is not well. Please know I will be praying for your boy. Please update us when you get an update. Sending hugs your way my friend.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

rayer: Sending prayers for your LBB.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for LBB and Deb.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LBB is our mascot!! LBB, you listen to me....you need to get well right away! Debbie and Jops need you to keep that crew in line!! Permission to take a sick day is denied!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, i'm so sorry to hear this...get better soon LBB! sending prayers for you, Deb and the gang.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no, Deb. I hate to hear LLB is in the hospital. I love that sweet little guy and hope it is nothing serious. 

I will be saying lots of prayers for him. And, I will be checking in to see how he is doing.

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Deb, I am sending you well wishes and praying for your LBB !

Jenna


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh No LBB, praying for you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear! We are praying for LBB.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh,no, Deb!! I'm so sorry to hear this. You and LBB will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh no, feel better soon!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry to read this deb hoping you have some answers now and all will be ok


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're home. LBB is hangin' on my (his) bed.

X-Rays showed a couple points of interest. He did not swallow anything odd, but something is wrong with my boy. We now need to wait for the blood results on Monday. Vet mentioned a few scenarios. All were bad. One was his liver. 

LBB did vomit a ton of blood last night. Something is soooo wrong. 

For now, I'm optomistic, and will wait for the results. Then we'll move forward from there.

He came home with three different meds:

Reglan Liquid: 1/2 drop orally, twice a day

Amoxicillin Tabs: Twice daily

Mirtazapine Tabs: Twice daily

I feel so lost. This was not expected. LBB is my anchor. He's my little buddy.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear this! Poor LBB....sending healing thoughts his way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I sure hope whatever it is that it can be easily fixed. I'm glad he is home with you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LBB - you just have to get better...for all of us, especially your mom, who is so worried. :wub::wub: 
Deb - I can't stand the thought of this. I am praying so hard that LBB will be okay and will come through this. Life just isn't fair lately. We love you and send you all our prayers and good wishes. :smootch:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry deb  well if it were to be bad and liver then that is best as the liver can repair itself so hoping it is not something that cannot be repaired. Hang in there and sending much love to your baby. 

I hate when this stuff comes up all of a sudden out of no where  that is what happened with my dex and it is devastating


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb...I am just now seeing this. LBB is our mascot on SM, the light of all our lives, not to mention how much his Mother loves him. I will say prayers for him.....he knows he is loved. Get better little buddy, we all are sending prayers and love to our Little Blind Billy........:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!!! I will keep LBB in my thoughts today. I know what a special boy he is.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just can't believe LBB is not feeling well. I will be praying that whatever it is, it can be fixed. Let me know if there is anything I can do. Hugs


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, LBB, Jops and all of you guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there LBB, you can fight this and get all better! Deb, my thoughts are with you & Billy. xx


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH Deb!! My heart just plumeted when I saw the 'subject' on this thread. No, no.. LBB cannot hav anything serious!!.. he just has to get thru whatever this is that's going on! He simply HAS to!!

Deb, I know you must be in 'knots' just waiting! Sooo glad the special guy was able to come home and snuggle with his mommy. This is something rather sudden isn't it? I mean he's been acting OK till the sudden blood vomiting? ( been eating/drinking/pooping Ok?) 

Prayers be sent out that all will be well for 'Our-Boy".


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

LLB hang in there you are a very special little guy...Your mommy loves you and wants you to be better soon and so do we..Deb im praying for him and you..rayer:rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh no -- not our Special LBB. We all adore him. Debbie, my heart is breaking for you as I know how upset you must be. LBB just has to be OK. He's so special and so loved.

Prayers being sent for him and hugs for you. Will be watching for update and will continue to pray.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb ... we have got to think positive for LBB. He is so precious. I will continue to say prayers for this dear sweet fluff baby. Please give him some kisses and hugs from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> OH Deb!! My heart just plumeted when I saw the 'subject' on this thread. No, no.. LBB cannot hav anything serious!!.. he just has to get thru whatever this is that's going on! He simply HAS to!!
> 
> Deb, I know you must be in 'knots' just waiting! Sooo glad the special guy was able to come home and snuggle with his mommy. This is something rather sudden isn't it? *I mean he's been acting OK till the sudden blood vomiting? *( been eating/drinking/pooping Ok?)
> 
> Prayers be sent out that all will be well for 'Our-Boy".


Oh Terry, yes, he's been fine. He did throw up food around 2 in the morning, the night before. I heard him heaving, so got up, and said, "It's okay Billy, get it out. I'll clean it up right away." Which I did, and didn't think much about it. It was all food, so just keep an eye on him. Then, when I came home from work, he seemed depressed. I put him in his favorite room to rest. A half-hour later, I went back to check on him, and was horrified at the huge amount of blood, mixed with clear slime.

So other than that first "heave", there was absolutely no indication.

I am scared, Terry. LBB is my best friend.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb glad LBB is home with you..Will continue to pray for that boy of yours.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Deb, I hope your little LLB is feeling much better.:grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

All I could think when I saw the title was, "No! Not LBB!" 

Get better little guy, we love you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Deb, Not out LBB. He just has to be all right. We'll all praying for our special boy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart, Lord you know everything about little LBB, he needs your touch Lord, he's been through so much in his life, Lord give the vets wisdom so they might see what is going on in his little body, guide the vets Lord, I ask for the bleeding to stop in the name of Jesus, touch every part of LBB and help him to become strong and healthy again. I believe in miracles and Thank you Lord for one right now. I also ask peace for Deb, comfort her, give her rest, may she feel your calmness in her spirit. In Jesu s name I pray. Amen


Deb I am so sorry, I know how scared you are, Matilda and B&B are ill and you feel so helpless, I will continue my prayers for you and LBB, I love you Deb, so many of us love LBB and are praying for a complete recovery


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Deb, I was horrified and petrified when I read this. But now I am determined to think only happy healing thoughts for Billy. The Reglan and the Remuron will help his nausea though it does seems like quite a bit of medication for that. Why was he put on Amox? Did he show signs of an infection? One of my main beefs with vets is they seem to order antibiotics almost as a knee jerk reflex for practically everything. Antibiotics often cause nausea and stomach upset because they kill of the normal bacterial flora of the gut. If there is a good reason to suspect infection then so be it but please be careful. Sweet Billy, I love you. Deb, you know if you need anything, just ask.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Deb is so right. All we can do is pray hard and be optimistic about Monday's results. 

Deb, I'm always up. Call me anytime. I know Marie keeps crazy hours, too. Love you so much.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart, Lord you know everything about little LBB, he needs your touch Lord, he's been through so much in his life, Lord give the vets wisdom so they might see what is going on in his little body, guide the vets Lord, I ask for the bleeding to stop in the name of Jesus, touch every part of LBB and help him to become strong and healthy again. I believe in miracles and Thank you Lord for one right now. I also ask peace for Deb, comfort her, give her rest, may she feel your calmness in her spirit. In Jesu s name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> Deb I am so sorry, I know how scared you are, Matilda and B&B are ill and you feel so helpless, I will continue my prayers for you and LBB, I love you Deb, so many of us love LBB and are praying for a complete recovery


 :amen:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> Deb, I was horrified and petrified when I read this. But now I am determined to think only happy healing thoughts for Billy. The Reglan and the Remuron will help his nausea though it does seems like quite a bit of medication for that. Why was he put on Amox? Did he show signs of an infection? One of my main beefs with vets is they seem to order antibiotics almost as a knee jerk reflex for practically everything. Antibiotics often cause nausea and stomach upset because they kill of the normal bacterial flora of the gut. If there is a good reason to suspect infection then so be it but please be careful. Sweet Billy, I love you. Deb, you know if you need anything, just ask.


Gigi, this is why I listed, as it does seem a lot. Dr. Greek is closed today, and tomorrow. Not open until Monday. This is my first time at this vet's.

Gigi, please call me tomorrow. I do need input. I'm scared. 

I have copies of the xrays, would that help? Let me know.

LBB means the world to us. We love you, Gigi.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb

I am glad he's but very scared and worried for you. Praying for complete healing for Billy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on, LBB. Fight the good fight, you beautiful boy, you.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxox


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Praying for LBB and for you!!!! Keep the faith all will be well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> We're home. LBB is hangin' on my (his) bed.
> 
> X-Rays showed a couple points of interest. He did not swallow anything odd, but something is wrong with my boy. We now need to wait for the blood results on Monday. Vet mentioned a few scenarios. All were bad. One was his liver.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad he's home now and he should be able to rest and get better. We love you all and are praying hard.
Our LBB- Little Baby Boy as we think of him.
He's what SM is about,those special little fluffs!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry LBB is having problems.

I wonder if it could be pancreatitis--My experience: 

My little terrier that was my first dog as an adult vomited blood several times. The last time it was a lot for a little dog, and the vet saw her asap. He said it was pancreatitis. 

She had had a greasy meal, in part because of advice from an old dog care book that said supplement your dog's kibble with meat drippings for a nice coat. 

The vet scared the daylights out of me about the greasy diet and what it was doing to her. 

It is so long ago that I don't remember the treatment. But she got through that episode and lived to be over 17 years old.

I am hoping and praying for the best for LBB and you. {{{{{Deb and LBB )))))


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> We're home. LBB is hangin' on my (his) bed.
> 
> X-Rays showed a couple points of interest. He did not swallow anything odd, but something is wrong with my boy. We now need to wait for the blood results on Monday. Vet mentioned a few scenarios. All were bad. One was his liver.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry Deb, for you and your LBB. Is he keeping his meds down? It's too bad that they had to send out bloodwork and didn't have inhouse diagnostics.. hard to treat, when you dont know what it is. 

What do you feed? Did you start a new food, about Tuesday, Wed-ish?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy that they sent LBB home, but now I pray for the very easily treatable result. Sending tones of positive vibes and thoughts for that. 
Will keep you guys in my thoughts and will keep on checking back in for updates. Please give him tones of hugs and kisses from me too.
((((hugs))))


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for LBB!!:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping LBB in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh NO! Oh Deb I am so sorry! That sounds like a nightmare.  I am praying for our Little Baby Boy...he is so precious to all of us. 

:grouphug: I wish there was something I could do...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart, Lord you know everything about little LBB, he needs your touch Lord, he's been through so much in his life, Lord give the vets wisdom so they might see what is going on in his little body, guide the vets Lord, I ask for the bleeding to stop in the name of Jesus, touch every part of LBB and help him to become strong and healthy again. I believe in miracles and Thank you Lord for one right now. I also ask peace for Deb, comfort her, give her rest, may she feel your calmness in her spirit. In Jesu s name I pray. Amen



"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or more are gathered together in my name, there I am with them." Matthew 18:19-20

This prayer will be prayed by many of us as our eyes take the words off this page. Thank you, Paula. Our Lord is great and will take care of LBB and our Deb.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is for you LBB. I love the Dead and I love you. You are the eyes of the world.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Deb my heart sank to my knees when I read this thread's title. I am praying so very hard for dear LBB. We just can't have our Billy sick like this. I'm so glad he is home with his sweet Mommy. 
You are in my prayers too Deb. I know you are scared and feel helpless. Just love him Deb, that's all you can do right now.
Love you.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Listen here, little dude... you are NOT supposed to be scaring all of us like this! Please, please, please get better so your mommy isn't so sad and so you can keep on bugging Jops!!!

Prayers and hugs, Deb.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for LBB


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Praying in Athens!rayer:rayer::wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Deb i am praying for good news this morning..


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hoping LBB feels better today


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, you and LBB are in my thoughts today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - checking up on LBB today and letting you know we're thinking of him and praying for him. I can't believe this has happened to our wonderful boy. LBB you have to get better. Don't let Jops win!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WHAT?! No no not LBB. Please please please get better. Deb...I'm so sorry to read this. Major prayers that everything will be ok.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping LBB in my prayers big time - you too, Deb. I am so sad to see this thread. But, God is good and LBB will be okay. He has to. 

I'm just emotionally overwhelmed at all the sick fluffs lately. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How is LBB today?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Prayers going out for LBB from coast to coast and beyond! We love you LBB and Deb, our thoughts and love are with you both.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Good heavens not LBB too. Why is this happening to so many of our beloved babies?

Deb, I just started to cry when I saw the title of your thread. LBB holds a very special place in my heart as well as many of us here on SM. I am praying like crazy for that nutty boy. He has just got to be ok. I'm waiting until I know you are up but will give you a call today. Please give us an update on how he did through the night and how he seems this morning. For this to come on out of the blue like this is just so hard to understand so I can imagine your frustration. I think Karla's question about a possible change in food ... or maybe even treats, is a really good thought. But then if it was the food, you would think all of your precious ones would be sick too.

I love you my friend I and I love Billy too. Jops, you take good care of your brother. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LBB repeat after me: "I think I can, I know I can. I think I can, I know I can."
Hugs to all of you little rascals!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Good heavens not LBB too. Why is this happening to so many of our beloved babies?
> 
> Deb, I just started to cry when I saw the title of your thread. LBB holds a very special place in my heart as well as many of us here on SM. I am praying like crazy for that nutty boy. He has just got to be ok. I'm waiting until I know you are up but will give you a call today. Please give us an update on how he did through the night and how he seems this morning. For this to come on out of the blue like this is just so hard to understand so I can imagine your frustration. I think Karla's question about a possible change in food ... or maybe even treats, is a really good thought. But then if it was the food, you would think all of your precious ones would be sick too.
> 
> I love you my friend I and I love Billy too. Jops, you take good care of your brother. :grouphug:


Hi Crystal..I know..right! But, we've seen some dogs, for some reason, all of a sudden have an issue with a new treat or new food...and everyone else is ok. We oftentimes are shrugging our shoulders and scratching our heads thinking WTHeck!!!??? Because like you, it doesn't make sense..but we figure, we can't see all that is going with a dog's insides or emotions and maybe other factors are going on with that particular dog, at that particular time. 

Adding to this.. there are times, when people start a new bag of the VERY same food and it ends up being, that is what triggers it. The reason why... food companies have up to 6mo to change their labels, even though they have changed the ingredients. So, you think you are giving the exact same food..you aren't. 

So, it was just a thought. I hope he's doing ok...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

LBB how you feeling today???


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in Jops to see how your bro is doing?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Hi Crystal..I know..right! But, we've seen some dogs, for some reason, all of a sudden have an issue with a new treat or new food...and everyone else is ok. We oftentimes are shrugging our shoulders and scratching our heads thinking WTHeck!!!??? Because like you, it doesn't make sense..but we figure, we can't see all that is going with a dog's insides or emotions and maybe other factors are going on with that particular dog, at that particular time.
> 
> Adding to this.. there are times, when people start a new bag of the VERY same food and it ends up being, that is what triggers it. The reason why... food companies have up to 6mo to change their labels, even though they have changed the ingredients. So, you think you are giving the exact same food..you aren't.
> 
> So, it was just a thought. I hope he's doing ok...


You know, I was just coming back to see if I could edit my post. I wasn't thinking it through. Different dogs do differently on the same food sometimes. Both Zoe & Jett did great on Grandma Lucy's Artisan but Callie was pooping like 6 + times a day and all of a sudden I realized she had lost an alarming amount of weight. Transitioned them all to Addiction Freeze Dried Raw and Callie didn't even need to be transitioned. Man she wanted the full Addiction Diet and ... lol... is now just a bit plump. So I'm cutting back the amount I give her. And I tell you her hair is just amazing since switching. It took Zoe & Jett longer. For awhile I thought I'd have to do G'ma Lucy's for them and Addiction for her, but thankfully they all seem to be doing great on Addiction now.

And I was also thinking about possibly a new bag of the same food. Lord knows we've all read about stuff like that.

~~~

Ok Deb...I'm thinking if you're not up yet, you should be so I'm calling. :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just stopping by to check of LBB. How is the boy today?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Deb, this is not good. I'm so sorry and praying for you and Billy. How is he today? Is he eating? I hope your vet can do something more tomorrow. I hope he isn't still bleeding inside. Hugs and prayers that all will be alright. Hang in there Sweetie.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Deb. She's pretty tired because she didn't sleep much last night. Billy ate a tiny amount of food this morning and has so far kept it down so that's a good sign. At first he didn't want to eat, but then did eat a tiny amount. He's still not feeling well and just wants to lay quietly, but does not seem to be in pain. She has a call in to Dr. Greek who will be consulting on this tomorrow. I know Deb will feel so much better when she gets to talk to Dr. Greek.

Deb said to tell everyone that she'll be posting an update a little later on today. I'm thinking she's going to go back to bed and snuggle with LBB for awhile. Sweet dreams to you both. :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just got off the phone with Deb. She's pretty tired because she didn't sleep much last night. Billy ate a tiny amount of food this morning and has so far kept it down so that's a good sign. At first he didn't want to eat, but then did eat a tiny amount. He's still not feeling well and just wants to lay quietly, but does not seem to be in pain. She has a call in to Dr. Greek who will be consulting on this tomorrow. I know Deb will feel so much better when she gets to talk to Dr. Greek.
> 
> Deb said to tell everyone that she'll be posting an update a little later on today. I'm thinking she's going to go back to bed and snuggle with LBB for awhile. Sweet dreams to you both. :wub:


Thanks for the update! I have been checking SM 10 times a day between LBB, Bailey, and all the other fluffs. :thumbsup: Glad LBB is doing ok for the moment.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

How is LBB doing today? 

...Continuing good thoughts and prayers...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow i just got so scared when i read this .. i am hoping that lbb is doing better today , will be praying .. so sad that so many fluffs are sicky


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks so much, Crystal. I was just going to call Deb, I'll leave her alone.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know, I was just coming back to see if I could edit my post. I wasn't thinking it through. Different dogs do differently on the same food sometimes. Both Zoe & Jett did great on Grandma Lucy's Artisan but Callie was pooping like 6 + times a day and all of a sudden I realized she had lost an alarming amount of weight. Transitioned them all to Addiction Freeze Dried Raw and Callie didn't even need to be transitioned. Man she wanted the full Addiction Diet and ... lol... is now just a bit plump. So I'm cutting back the amount I give her. And I tell you her hair is just amazing since switching. It took Zoe & Jett longer. For awhile I thought I'd have to do G'ma Lucy's for them and Addiction for her, but thankfully they all seem to be doing great on Addiction now.
> 
> And I was also thinking about possibly a new bag of the same food. Lord knows we've all read about stuff like that.
> 
> ...


yah... wish editing was how it used to be, though I understand why it was changed. Always think of something else, right... 

thanks so much for the update.. I'll have to talk to you about that food (quick edit before I can't.. cuz I'm interested in it)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update Crystal.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am just seeing this thread. LBB sick? Oh, no. Prayers coming your way. What is with all these babies being sick? hugs and kisses from Maggie, Trixie and Whisper.:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for LBB, we're all thinking about him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb I know how tired you are, stress really takes it out of you, I just know LBB will be ok, we are all praying, I love you, give that boy loves from awntie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Prayers for LBB and hugs to Deb. These little babies seem to get sick so quickly. I hope he is able to continue to keep food down and feels better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Crystal for the update. I rush home from being out to see if there are any updates on any of the sick fluffs. I just wish that this week would disappear off the calendar and everything and all our loves could get back to usual. Thinking of Deb and LBB and praying he'll be okay.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh NO! Not our LBB....I'm just now seeing this thread and I'm upset about Billy. I'm sending prayers that he recovers.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Crystal for updating us! I am so glad LBB is eating something. I just pray he continues to eat and improve.  Prayers still with you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are continuing for 'Our Billy'... and for you too, Deb!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
You and LBB are in my thoughts ans prayers. The medicine does not seem like too much to me. The Vet gave you two medications to stop the vomiting. The meds also could be making him tired and sleepy.
You and LBB are fighters I hope he gets well quick.

By the way I am really surprised that you could write for LBB and Jops especially since you are so worried.

Good thoughts keep coming. rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Deb, I am praying continuously for LBB. Hope he feels better soon! Dealing with Bailey's whole ordeal this week, I can completely understand what you're going through...it's such a nightmare. Praying for some good news soon!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Deb and Billy. I'm just stopping by to see what's going on. I'm praying for you LBB. You and Mommy rest and feel better. xxxxxxx


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just now getting to check in today. I'm still praying for LBB, Deb. I'll be looking for an update just as soon as I get in from work tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

Deb, i just want you to know that you also have my prayers for precious LBB. His tales and pictures never fail to put a smile on my face and happy in my heart. I just adore him. Heaven knows that a special spirit such as his deserves many more years of happiness. I'll be praying for good news from the dr.'s. Please put a special kiss on his sweet nose from those of us who he doesn't even knows cares.:wub:
Love from the resident lurker.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stopping in to send more prayers Deb. How's sweet LBB? Hoping for better news today. xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb.....just checking to find out how little LBB is. I hope the doctor gave you some hope in his condition. We love him so!!! Prayers have been said for him this morning..........:wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

count us as checking in with continued prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I pray LBB will be fine.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Checking in to see how LBB is doing today?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - anxious to know how LBB is and still sending prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying lbb is better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Still praying like crazy we get encouraging news on LBB !!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking.......


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Add me to the list, checking on Billy and Deb. Praying for encouraging news.:wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Just checking in on LBB! I am sending huge amounts of positive thoughts and prayers your way!!((((Hugs))))


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Praying


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Friends,
Just got off the phone with Deb. Bloodwork came back. It's Billy's liver and pancreas. Billy must be on IV immediately for 3 days. Deb has an appointment with Dr. Greek for tomorrow morning, but now, with the blood results and immediate IV, she'll be contacting him as I'm writing this. Not sure if Billy will be going back to the other vet, or not. Please God let Deb be speaking with Dr. Greek now. 

Deb is brokenhearted, yet totally optimistic. As we all will be. Deb said this is fixable. I know this goes without saying, please continue to pray. I asked Deb what she needs. Just prayers. Deb loves us all.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:In the still hours of the night as I am watching & waiting here I am sending up prayers for you & LBB, for Bailey, for Mathilda & B & B, and the other little malts who own us! Have courage Deb----I know you will.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kerry thanks so much for the update and yes, we must never underestimate the power of prayer , definitely praying for lbb,dex,bailey,matilda,bb and all the lil fluffs that need help .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Kerry thanks sooo much for the update! FIXABLE... we'll take Fixable!!! Along with all the prayers little LBB just HAS to get better! ... and hopefully soon!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH no! Not LBB too! What's going on around here? Please update us soon Deb..so sorry to hear this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on our little man. I hope the IV will do the job and he'll be home soon,giving Jops a hard time!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Kerry for the update! Sending positive thoughts and prayers their way!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

There are so many at once now...I'm feeling so blue thinking of the fluffs that are in so need of prayer. Please God hear our prayers and help our sweet "babies". 



uniquelovdolce said:


> kerry thanks so much for the update and yes, we must never underestimate the power of prayer , definitely praying for lbb,dex,bailey,matilda,bb and all the lil fluffs that need help .


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks very much for the update Kerry. At least you know what to treat now Deb. I love you and LBB and I'm praying like crazy.
Lots of hugs.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

keeping little LLB in my prayers:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

prayin that lbb gets better every single day


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sending love and prayers for LBB Deb.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for LBB and Deb and sending hugs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wanted to check in and see how the famous LLB is doing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on LBB and Deb and praying for them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh bless all your hearts. Thank you so much Kerry for updating, as I've been out of town, for work, and having lap-top problems.

I'm currently in Phoenix, and will be home tomorrow night. LBB is still at Dr. Greek's, and I pick him up tomorrow.

It's not looking great for my boy, but we continue to be optimistic. I'll fill you in with details either tomorrow, or Saturday.

I can't wait to see my boy. It broke my heart when the blood work came in, and I was in Vegas. I had my friend rush him to Dr. Greek. He's being pampered and taken care of until I return. Also, I was ready to hop a plane at a minutes notice.

I've called Dr. Greek every couple of hours. He said he's surprised at the energy this sick little guy has. Nurse Crissy even said he's still running his crazy circles, barking, and giving kissies. 

He's my best little buddy. Please keep him in your prayers. 

Oh, and he did text Jops. He sends his love to all his SM buddies ~ :wub:

Thanks again everyone. I'm so excited to hold my boy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Deb it breaks my heart knowing your best little buddie is not well. Even my DH asked the other morning about your little guy. I'll continue to pray for both you and LBB.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, I am praying, I can just imagine how anxious your feeling. Lord bring a calm spirit to Deb, and Lord please keep your arms around Billy, he's such a special little guy. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for LBB.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh bless all your hearts. Thank you so much Kerry for updating, as I've been out of town, for work, and having lap-top problems.
> 
> I'm currently in Phoenix, and will be home tomorrow night. LBB is still at Dr. Greek's, and I pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Oh Deb....this is NOT what I wanted to hear. I'm so sorry. I'll continue to be optimistic with you and praying like crazy for LBB. I know this is killing you to be away from him right now. When you get home and have given him sufficient lovies from you, give him some from his Auntie Crystal too please. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

checking in on the blind dude. I'll be looking forward to your update in the next day or so Deb. 

I've been worried about you guys....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, My thoughts are with you and LBB ... hoping for the best .... {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Checking in on Deb and LBB. rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - thinking very positively here - LBB will be OK! He HAS to be OK!

Love to you!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayer for you and LBB, Deb.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh bless all your hearts. Thank you so much Kerry for updating, as I've been out of town, for work, and having lap-top problems.
> 
> I'm currently in Phoenix, and will be home tomorrow night. LBB is still at Dr. Greek's, and I pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


deb so sorry he is sick  but that is a great sign he is acting well  hoping for good news soon when you get back


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - this is breaking all our hearts but none of us are giving up home on LBB. rayer:He just has to rally even if just to spite Jops. Please take care of yourself.


----------

